

The first community on Gittip is ... Korea - whit537
http://blog.gittip.com/post/50359120414/communities

======
sigmavirus24
It's both interesting and awesome that the dominant community wasn't the first
to reach community status. Then again, the python community could have become
lazy and just assumed they'd be the first. Congratulations to Hong Minhee on
making Korea the first community on Gittip.

~~~
sixbrx
Is this some kind of competition (serious question)?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
It is a friendly competition to encourage participation.

